# Sorry



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I am having major problems with my internet connection, lots of noise on the telephone line which they have been trying to fix for two days... the engineer has asked me what the problem is and how can he fix it?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I am having major problems with my internet connection, lots of noise on the telephone line which they have been trying to fix for two days... the engineer has asked me what the problem is and how can he fix it?


Hi there,

"Noise on the telephone" are usually causing internet and connectivity problems, you probably need to change the phone wires, they do it for free I think (Free means no official fees, but of course tips is a must as usual )

But the phone company's people do it, not your ISP.

And the engineer asking YOU what's the problem?? He sounds like a real professional guy 

Good luck


----------

